# 2004 F150 Shakes Violently Sometimes



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

While pulling my 25RSS my 2004 F150 goes into a violent shake, has happened 3 times. The only way to make it quit is to pull over and come to a complete stop. I did a search and found that there are others with the same issue but know one has an answer or definite fix.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did the shaking start under the same conditions each time? Speed, load, acceleration ect.....?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hoosier Camper said:


> While pulling my 25RSS my 2004 F150 goes into a violent shake, has happened 3 times. The only way to make it quit is to pull over and come to a complete stop. I did a search and found that there are others with the same issue but know one has an answer or definite fix.


 Is this a front end or rear end shake?

There ia a good amount of documentation in regard to violent shaking caused by the Emergency brake grabbing and resulted with the following from a Ford F-150 owner in regard to something very close to what you are describing...

_The axel seal on both sides is leaking axel grease. That seal is right next to the drum e-brake mechanism Ted928 described. The grease got onto the e-brake on both sides and they have to be replaced. Total repair = $900 ($450 per side) parts and labor. The primary brakes were not affected or damaged. Thank you again._
Eric


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

It is the emergency brake lever seized in the rear brake. When you stop it releases and the truck does not shake any more. The next time you use the parking brake and then drive you get the shaking until you stop or back up. A simple cleaning and lubrication of the e-brake lever will solve the problem.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

It has happened at highway speeds and seems like it happens when I'm going up a slight incline. I did see that a couple of people thought it was in the parking brake. I will take a look at the parking brake asap, any tips or special tools that I will need?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a 2004 F-150 FX4 5.4 ltr engine that did it when it was fairly new. It was so bad the windshield wipers shook! I took it to the Ford dealer and they advised that Ford was aware of the issue but no fix was known. It did it maybe 2 or three times and never did it again. I owned it for 2 years


----------



## CRZ (Feb 3, 2009)

cdnbayside said:


> It is the emergency brake lever seized in the rear brake. When you stop it releases and the truck does not shake any more. The next time you use the parking brake and then drive you get the shaking until you stop or back up. A simple cleaning and lubrication of the e-brake lever will solve the problem.


X2 Feel your rims next time it happens. If they're to hot to touch your E-brake is sticking. There is a TSB out for this problem. Also a good thread on how to fix the seized lever yourself.
http://www.f150online.com/forums/2004-2008-f-150/200005-parking-brake-repair.html


----------

